# Horses today



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I hadn't taken pics of the horses for ages, so decided today I'd take some.

Sting (nearly 28 years old)

























Dighty (nearly 20 years old)

































Sting and Dighty









Anmut (nearly 19 years old)

































Sunny (nearly 15 years old)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow what gorgeous horses, they look really well for there ages, they are beautiful,


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> wow what gorgeous horses, they look really well for there ages, they are beautiful,


Thank you, I have struggled a little this year to keep weight on Sting, but she is still the boss!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Great photos - they do look great for their ages. I love the ones of Sunny!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

ChinaBlue said:


> Great photos - they do look great for their ages. I love the ones of Sunny!


Thank you, he was having great fun leaping and bucking.


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

They are all gorgeous, and i agree they look amazing for there ages! Dighty is my fav i just love black horses


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

ShannonLouise. said:


> They are all gorgeous, and i agree they look amazing for there ages! Dighty is my fav i just love black horses


Thanks, she was exactly what I was hoping for when Sting was pregnant with her, a black filly foal!


----------



## igrabogov (Dec 30, 2009)

&#1043;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1103;&#1090;, &#1056;&#1086;&#1089;&#1089;&#1080;&#1103; &#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076;&#1080;&#1090;&#1089;&#1103; &#1089; &#1089;&#1072;&#1085;&#1089;&#1082;&#1088;&#1080;&#1090;&#1072; &#1082;&#1072;&#1082; "&#1048;&#1075;&#1088;&#1072; &#1041;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086;&#1074;". &#1042;&#1086;&#1090; &#1103; &#1080; &#1087;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076;&#1083;&#1072;&#1075;&#1072;&#1102; 
&#1089;&#1099;&#1075;&#1088;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1074;&#1072;&#1084; &#1074; &#1080;&#1075;&#1088;&#1091;, &#1082;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1072;&#1103; &#1080;&#1084;&#1077;&#1077;&#1090; &#1082; &#1041;&#1086;&#1075;&#1072;&#1084; &#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1041;&#1086;&#1075;&#1091; &#1089;&#1072;&#1084;&#1086;&#1077; &#1085;&#1077;&#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086;&#1077; 
&#1086;&#1090;&#1085;&#1086;&#1096;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077;. &#1053;&#1077; &#1089;&#1087;&#1077;&#1096;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077; &#1089; &#1074;&#1099;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080; &#1080; &#1089;&#1083;&#1091;&#1096;&#1072;&#1081;&#1090;&#1077;. &#1059;&#1089;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1080;&#1103; &#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1087;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1080;&#1083;&#1072; &#1090;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1074;&#1099;: 
&#1087;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076;&#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1086;&#1078;&#1080;&#1084;, &#1074;&#1099; &#1085;&#1077; &#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077; &#1074; &#1041;&#1086;&#1075;&#1072; &#1080; &#1091;&#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1085;&#1099;, &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1095;&#1091;&#1076;&#1077;&#1089; &#1085;&#1077; &#1073;&#1099;&#1074;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090;. &#1071; &#1091;&#1090;&#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1078;&#1076;&#1072;&#1102; 
&#1086;&#1073;&#1088;&#1072;&#1090;&#1085;&#1086;&#1077; &#1080; &#1073;&#1077;&#1088;&#1091;&#1089;&#1100; &#1074;&#1072;&#1084; &#1076;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1079;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1089;&#1091;&#1097;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1041;&#1086;&#1075;&#1072; &#1089; &#1053;&#1040;&#1059;&#1063;&#1053;&#1054;&#1049; &#1090;&#1086;&#1095;&#1082;&#1080; &#1079;&#1088;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103;. 
&#1041;&#1086;&#1083;&#1077;&#1077; &#1090;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086;, &#1103; &#1087;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076;&#1083;&#1086;&#1078;&#1091; &#1074;&#1072;&#1084; &#1089;&#1089;&#1099;&#1083;&#1082;&#1091; (&#1084;&#1086;&#1076;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1099;, &#1074;&#1085;&#1080;&#1084;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077;, - &#1101;&#1090;&#1086; &#1085;&#1077; &#1088;&#1077;&#1082;&#1083;&#1072;&#1084;&#1072; 
&#1089;&#1072;&#1081;&#1090;&#1072; - &#1101;&#1090;&#1086; "&#1088;&#1077;&#1082;&#1083;&#1072;&#1084;&#1072;" &#1048;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080;&#1085;&#1099;!) &#1085;&#1072; &#1055;&#1091;&#1090;&#1100; &#1082; &#1048;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080;&#1085;&#1077;, &#1074; &#1082;&#1086;&#1085;&#1094;&#1077; &#1082;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1074;&#1072;&#1089; &#1078;&#1076;&#1077;&#1090; &#1089;&#1072;&#1084;&#1086;&#1077; 
&#1053;&#1040;&#1057;&#1058;&#1054;&#1071;&#1065;&#1045;&#1045; &#1080; &#1085;&#1077;&#1087;&#1086;&#1076;&#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1077; &#1063;&#1059;&#1044;&#1054;. &#1058;&#1086; &#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100; &#1086;&#1090; &#1074;&#1072;&#1096;&#1077;&#1075;&#1086; &#1085;&#1077;&#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1080;&#1103; &#1085;&#1077; &#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1085;&#1077;&#1090;&#1089;&#1103; &#1080; &#1089;&#1083;&#1077;&#1076;&#1072;. 
&#1057;&#1089;&#1099;&#1083;&#1082;&#1072; &#1085;&#1072; &#1055;&#1091;&#1090;&#1100; &#1082; &#1048;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080;&#1085;&#1077; - truenewworld.ru


----------



## Lex87 (Sep 24, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful lot you have there!! I agree Dighty is gorgeous ! 

Cheers 
Alexis


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

you took those pics today???? it looks sunny with no signs of snow,and no rugs on horses! my 35 year old mare is currently wading in snow wearing 4 rugs


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Aww, i love seeing pics of the oldies! Sting is gorgeous!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> you took those pics today???? it looks sunny with no signs of snow,and no rugs on horses! my 35 year old mare is currently wading in snow wearing 4 rugs


The pics were taken on 3 Jan, we had snow before Christmas that went just before Christmas and then 6 Jan which is just going.



Jess2308 said:


> Aww, i love seeing pics of the oldies! Sting is gorgeous!


Thanks, I've had Sting since she was a 2 year old.


----------



## Msjonesy (Jan 17, 2010)

Beautiful.... 28years?? Plenty of go in her yet!!!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Msjonesy said:


> Beautiful.... 28years?? Plenty of go in her yet!!!


Thank you, I hope so.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I had a pony who was thought to be at least 43 when he died. He had gone to a riding school were I worked as a 5 year old and they no records as to when that was. The owners son worked it out by how old he was. He was given to me when he was 36 years old and I had him for 6 years.

At 36 he spent his first winter outside we had snow like we have had now infact in out area it was a lot worse than we have had it. He had 2 new zealands on and 2 quilted rugs underneath but he charged round the field like a 2 year old. He loved it.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I had a pony who was thought to be at least 43 when he died. He had gone to a riding school were I worked as a 5 year old and they no records as to when that was. The owners son worked it out by how old he was. He was given to me when he was 36 years old and I had him for 6 years.
> 
> At 36 he spent his first winter outside we had snow like we have had now infact in out area it was a lot worse than we have had it. He had 2 new zealands on and 2 quilted rugs underneath but he charged round the field like a 2 year old. He loved it.


I knew a pony that lived to 43 years old too, ponies generally live longer than big horses.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow!! Thanks for sharing the photo's! I adore them all! :001_tt1:


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Wow!! Thanks for sharing the photo's! I adore them all! :001_tt1:


Thank you.


----------



## nicky1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow they look fab for their ages


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

lovely pics ..


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

nicky1 said:


> Wow they look fab for their ages


Thank you



kelseye said:


> lovely pics ..


Thanks


----------

